# Wolf v.s. Miele wall ovens



## dr1chuck (Nov 18, 2004)

We are in the process of redoing our jitchen and we have boiled it down to these two ovens. My wife prefers the Wolf due to the quality construction, but I like the Miele Masterchef system. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## lisanixbargas (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi There,

Me and my husband are in the same situation.. We are both in agreement on the Wolf rangetop, but are still interested in comments from owners of either manufacturers. Any comments would be appreciated. Right now we're leaning towards the Wolf. If anyone has negative or positive feedback, please post it before we invest over $5k.


----------



## lisanixbargas (Nov 29, 2004)

Have you had any responses? Me and my husband are in the same dillema. He's all about Wolf and I'm iffy - not that I don't trust Wolf, but I'm wondering if anything out there is better. Please respond......


----------

